# Condensation



## mechi (Oct 18, 2015)

Wasn't sure in which thread to post this so I posted here. Ever since we had a high efficiency furnace installed some windows in the house have condensation forming. During the coldest winter days it turns to ice on the windows. Is there a way to prevent the condensation without getting better windows?   We didn't have this problem with the old furnace.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 18, 2015)

Do you have CO detectors in the home ?  Do you have a humidifier set too high?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 19, 2015)

mechi said:


> Wasn't sure in which thread to post this so I posted here. Ever since we had a high efficiency furnace installed some windows in the house have condensation forming. During the coldest winter days it turns to ice on the windows. Is there a way to prevent the condensation without getting better windows?   We didn't have this problem with the old furnace.



What kind of window treatments and are they closed or open and what is the cycle?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 19, 2015)

You could always install window film.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2015)

How much better is the new furnace, is the new furnace doing a better job of delivering warm air to the area of the windows. Are you running the bathroom and range fans enough.


----------



## mechi (Oct 20, 2015)

It only happens when there is a big difference between the weather outside and inside and it's the window pane closest to the outside that gets condensation. If I open the inner pane the condensation disappears.

The new furnace distributes warm air more evenly than the old one and it saves money on gas bills. A family friend had a high efficiency furnace installed recently and she's now experiencing the same problem.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 20, 2015)

How well sealed is the inside window when it is closed, warm moist air is getting to the inside of that cold glass. You may have to much moisture in the inside of the house and for sure you have to much moisture between the two windows.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 21, 2015)

mechi said:


> It only happens when there is a big difference between the weather outside and inside and it's the window pane closest to the outside that gets condensation. If I open the inner pane the condensation disappears.



Is the "outside window" a storm window?


----------



## mechi (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't know what sort of windows they are. When I put my hand up close to them I can feel a draft.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2015)

mechi said:


> I don't know what sort of windows they are. When I put my hand up close to them I can feel a draft.


Can you post some pictures of the windows inside and outside.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 23, 2015)

Since you can remove the inner pane of glass I assume these are not sealed units.  Are they Pella windows with blinds in between the panes?


----------



## mechi (Oct 25, 2015)

Both the outer and inner pane slide open. The photo shows the inner window part way open


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2015)

mechi said:


> Both the outer and inner pane slide open. The photo shows the inner window part way open



What it's presenting itself as, is as though you had a dehumidifier on the old heating appliance, and not the new.

However, it is evident that the windows have seals and/or gaskets, on both sliders, which are deficient and you could also be pulling cold air into the dwelling, as a function of the return air.

Have you posed this condition too the appliance installation facility?

These are generally a fibrous material attached to a plastic spline which fits into a notch, nor may be glued, in the window frame and may be replaceable.


----------

